# Could I be pregnant?



## Book_Worm (Sep 22, 2016)

I used to be on the pill for years but had to go off it because I started getting migraines. My doc switched me to a progestin based pill, but I got a ton of other side-effects from it so I've had to stop taking birth control entirely. My husband and I have been using condoms or the pull out method since March. I know I know, the pull out method is no method at all, but we're both on the same page about having a baby so if it happens we're ok with that.

Anyway, I've been tracking my cycle on a tracker app and I'm currently 3 days late. Since going off the pill, the most I've been late is a day and a half. But prior to starting the pill (years ago) my cycle was all over the map. I never knew when I'd get it and one time I had three separate, full periods in one month. So I'm not sure if my cycle is just reverting to its pre-pill unpredictable self or if I could be pregnant.

I don't feel much different at all. A little breast tenderness but nothing more than the usual before my cycle starts. I've noticed a slight increase in discharge for the past few days, it's almost lotion-like. The only other thing is last night I noticed I could smell my husband's beer very distinctly and it did not smell appealing at all, which is a little unusual since it's my favorite beer. Since I've been late I haven't been drinking (just in case), but I'm just not sure when a test would be accurate. We didn't have sex at all during my most fertile days, so I'm feeling like the odds are pretty low that I'm actually pregnant.

I know I should take a test, but I'm not sure if it's too early to test or not. Any recommendations on the most accurate test brands? From your experience and my symptoms, does it sound like early pregnancy or just stress-delayed menstruation? Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Any regular pregnancy test will give you an answer by the first day of your missed period. Buy the cheapest one possible. By your missed period, they're all the same. 


If you're generally irregular and you did not have intercourse in your fertile time, you're probably not pregnant, but you won't know until you test. If you have a cycle tracker app, do you track your fertile time? Or just when your last period was? If you track ovulation pretty accurately (OPKs?, Cervical Mucous? Temperature Shift?) you should get your next period by about 14 days after ovulation. Some women will make it to 16 days, but most are less. 


If your periods are as irregular as they used to be, you need to see a HCP. It's not right to have 3 full periods within 4 weeks. That could be a number of things. Probably nothing, but it could also be serious and should be thoroughly checked out.


----------



## Book_Worm (Sep 22, 2016)

My irregular cycles prior to going on the pill I had pretty much chalked up to being a teenager. I was 18 when I had three periods in one month, I went on the pill when I was 19, and I just got off it earlier this year when I was 29. Since then my birthday has come and gone and I'm 30 now. I've had annual check-ups, nothing apparently wrong as in cysts or anything like that. I had one benign breast lump removed when I was 20, but other than that my reproductive system seems to be in perfect health. 

Since going off the pill my cycle has been pretty regular, if a bit long at 31 days. The app accurately predicted the start date of four cycles, the fifth one was a day and a half late, this will be my sixth cycle since stopping the pill (assuming it starts).

I haven't been taking ovulation tests or tracking my temperature, just tracking symptoms and menstrual cycles on the app. So it's unclear when the exact ovulation dates are, I guess it's possible I simply ovulated a little later last month than in previous months. If that's the case, then we'd have had sex a day or two after ovulation, possibly increasing the odds of me getting pregnant.

I guess I'll have to go get a test. Glad to know they should all be pretty accurate by now, I've been concerned about it being too early.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Any sex after ovulation has a very small chance of getting you pregnant. The egg only lives 12-24 hours tops if not fertilized. But, sex 5 days or more before ovulation can certainly get you pregnant. Sperm generally live 3-5 days, but sometimes longer. 

Good luck. I hope the answer is whatever you want it to be. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Book_Worm (Sep 22, 2016)

The pregnancy test says I'm not pregnant. Still no period, though, now I'm 4 days late. If this keeps up much longer I'll have to call my doc. But I'm thinking it's probably just stress-delayed. Our week started out kind of rough with our dog, he has an intense phobia of getting his nails clipped and the vet has to put him under anesthesia. This time, he started getting nightmares and kept waking up making the most awful howling, screaming noises allll day Monday while coming off the drugs.

So now I'll just play the waiting game. Thanks for your help 

_Edit: Right after I posted the post I went to the bathroom and Aunt Flow was right there with me. A little disappointing, but still it was a bit early for us. We may start actually trying soon, in the next few months._


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

:hug 


If you want to try to get a better handle on your fertility signs, a good book is Take Charge of Your Fertility. It really talks about the fertility signs and how you know where in your cycle you are. Once you know your signs, it's easy to plan to try to get pregnant or try to not get pregnant. It has worked successfully for me and many other women for years. I also liked the website Fertility Friend because it had a little "class" where it talked about the fertility signs and how to track them. I'm sure other websites have similar things. 


Good luck in your journey and 
:w to MDC!


----------



## Book_Worm (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks again! I'll check out those sources, hopefully my cycle will settle back down again.


----------

